# pixie haircut = κούρεμα ξωτικού ((επιμελώς ατημέλητο) αγορίστικο κούρεμα)



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Μα πραγματικά λέγεται και στα ελληνικά «κούρεμα ξωτικού»  το pixie haircut (ή έπεσα σε σελίδες με αυτόματη μετάφραση);

Εδώ στην (εορτάζουσα, ίσως); Κέιτι Χολμς:


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Δεν λέγεται, αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε θα μπορούσε.
Πώς σου φαίνονται τα *κουπ ''ξωτικού''*, *κοντό του ξωτικού* (μια και για κοντά μαλλιά πρόκειται);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> Δεν λέγεται, αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε θα μπορούσε.
> Πώς σου φαίνονται τα *κουπ ''ξωτικού''*, *κοντό του ξωτικού* (μια και για κοντά μαλλιά πρόκειται);



Θέλεις να πεις ότι είναι αβάφτιστα και οι κυρίες δείχνουν τον κατάλογο και λένε... αυτό, σαν της Κέιτι ή της Βικτόριας ή ξερωγώ ποιας; (οι γενικές γνώσεις μου αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά :)).

(Στα γερμανικά, μου λένε τώρα, λέγονται «του υπηρέτη», επειδή έτσι κουρεύανε στο Μεσαίωνα τους ιπποκόμους και βοηθούς των ιπποτών).


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Πάντως, μοιάζει πολύ με κούρεμα ξωτικού .
A Nac Mac Feegle pictsie:





and the lot of them:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θέλεις να πεις ότι είναι αβάφτιστα και οι κυρίες δείχνουν τον κατάλογο και λένε... αυτό, σαν της Κέιτι ή της Βικτόριας ή ξερωγώ ποιας; (οι γενικές γνώσεις μου αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά :)).


Όχι, λες ένα κοντό, πολύ φιλαριστό, ασύμμετρο και με μύτες μπροστά  (μην ξαναρωτήσει κανείς τι είναι το φιλαριστό).
Προσωπικά και αν το κείμενο ήταν λογοτεχνικό, θα έλεγα ένα κορίτσι _με αγορίστικο κούρεμα _ή αλά γκαρσόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

(Μεταφέρω ευσεβάστως και άλλη πρόταση για εξέταση και απόρριψη ή έγκριση): «κοντό καρέ».

*Edit:* Τα «αγορίστικα» και «αλά γκαρσόν» δύσκολα λόγω συγκειμένου:
Short, pixie cuts are considered either mannish or over the hill. {Μα πού έχω μπλέξει;}


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Όχι, δεν είναι αβάφτιστα. Κι εδώ ''ξωτικού'' τα λένε και μάλιστα νομίζω πως είναι νέα μόδα, γιατί μόνο τους τελευταίους μήνες τα ακούω έτσι (μέχρι πρότινος τα έλεγαν απλά «αγορέ»). Αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει ακόμα παγιωμένη έκφραση (κουπ, κούρεμα ή κάτι άλλο), οπότε βάζεις ό,τι νομίζεις.

έντιτ: ΟΧΙ κοντό καρέ! Το καρέ είναι πιο μακρύ, ενώ αυτό εδώ είναι αγορίστικο, όπως λέει κι η Παλάβρα.
έντιτ 2: Μπακ βόκαλς, μ' αρέσεις γιατί αλληλοσυμπληρωνόμαστε.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Μεταφέρω ευσεβάστως και άλλη πρόταση για εξέταση και απόρριψη ή έγκριση): «κοντό καρέ».


Μάλλον όχι. Το κοντό καρέ είναι κάπως έτσι:





Τόσα έντιτ που πρόλαβα κι έκανα, θα αναρωτιέται κανείς αν έχεις το κληρονομικό χάρισμα και διάβασες το επόμενο ποστ αντί για το προηγούμενο, αγαπητή αποπάνω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τόσα έντιτ που πρόλαβα κι έκανα, θα αναρωτιέται κανείς αν έχεις το κληρονομικό χάρισμα και διάβασες το επόμενο ποστ αντί για το προηγούμενο, αγαπητή αποπάνω



Με τόσα ξωτικά στη γύρα...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Edit:* Τα «αγορίστικα» και «αλά γκαρσόν» δύσκολα λόγω συγκειμένου:
> Short, pixie cuts are considered either mannish or over the hill. {Μα πού έχω μπλέξει;}


Mais pourquoi? Τα κοντά κουρέματα αλά γκαρσόν θεωρούνται πολύ ανδροπρεπή ή ξεπερασμένα.
Μα τι μεταφράζεις; Από δόκτωρ, κομμωτής;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> έντιτ 2: Μπακ βόκαλς, μ' αρέσεις γιατί αλληλοσυμπληρωνόμαστε.


Εντάξει, μετά απ' αυτό, όποιος καταφέρει να παρακολουθήσει το νήμα κερδίζει γερμανικό τσιζκέικ (σημερινή συνταγή) 
Edit: πολύ καλή η λύση της αποκάτω


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

> Short, pixie cuts are considered either mannish or over the hill.



Τα κοντά κουρέματα σε στιλ ''ξωτικού'' θεωρούνται...

έντιτ: Μέχρι κι εγώ ζαλίστηκα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εντάξει, μετά απ' αυτό, όποιος καταφέρει να παρακολουθήσει το νήμα κερδίζει γερμανικό τσιζκέικ (σημερινή συνταγή)


 
Μουά, μαντμαζέλ! Ζε σουί πρε πουρ λε τσιζκέκ αλεμάν. 
Αλλά μήπως γίνεται να παραδώσω την περίληψη του νοήματος (πούντο του νήματος αύριο, γιατί σήμερα πνίγομαι;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Στα γερμανικά, μου λένε τώρα, λέγονται «του υπηρέτη», επειδή έτσι κουρεύανε στο Μεσαίωνα τους ιπποκόμους και βοηθούς των ιπποτών).


Έχουμε κι εμείς "κούρεμα υπηρέτη", αυτό που λέγαμε παλιά "παζ" ή pageboy στα αγγλικά. Τώρα πια έχει σχεδόν ξεχαστεί το "παζ" από τις Ελληνίδες.


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Πολύ φοβάμαι πως ο δόκτωρας εγκατέλειψε!

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, daeman, ξουτ, αλλού να παίξεις! Δεν βλέπεις πως εδώ συζητάμε σοβαρά (για τρίχες);


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μουά, μαντμαζέλ! Ζε σουί πρε πουρ λε τσιζκέκ αλεμάν.
> Αλλά μήπως γίνεται να παραδώσω την περίληψη του νοήματος (πούντο του νήματος αύριο, γιατί σήμερα πνίγομαι;


Το νόημα του νήματος είναι ότι οι άντρες δεν καταλαβαίνουν από μόδα. Αναπτύξτε σε δύο σύντομες παραγράφους.
Το γλυκό θα στο στείλω με ιμέιλ 


crystal said:


> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, daeman, ξουτ, αλλού να παίξεις! Δεν βλέπεις πως εδώ συζητάμε σοβαρά (για τρίχες);


Δίκιο έχετε, αγαπητή μπακ βόκαλς, και μετά εμένα λέει Βασίλω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Όχι, εδώ είμαι. Είχα πάει μια βόλτα για να τσεκάρω τη μικροαπολέπιση (600+ στον Γκούγκλη!!!), το πάρτι ενέσεων μπότοξ κλπ ουσιών, και κάτι άλλα ακατονόμαστα...

Εδιτ:


Palavra said:


> Mais pourqoi? Τα κοντά κουρέματα αλά γκαρσόν θεωρούνται πολύ ανδροπρεπή ή ξεπερασμένα.



Μα τι λες; Τα γκαρσόνια έτσι κι αλλιώς άντρες δεν είναι; 
Αν ξέρατε τι έχω στα χέρια μου... χεχε (μοχθηρή φατσούλα δεν έχουμε);


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> Πολύ φοβάμαι πως ο δόκτωρας εγκατέλειψε!
> 
> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, daeman, ξουτ, αλλού να παίξεις! Δεν βλέπεις πως εδώ συζητάμε σοβαρά (για τρίχες);


 
ΟΚ, αποχωρώ! Εδώ που τα λέμε όμως, αν είναι για τρίχες, κανά καταϊφάκι μήπως περισσεύει; 

Edit: Πάνω στην ώρα φεύγω, ο Δρ πέρασε στα σκληροπυρηνικά μυστικά ομορφιάς...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, εδώ είμαι. Είχα πάει μια βόλτα για να τσεκάρω τη μικροαπολέπιση (600+ στον Γκούγκλη!!!), το πάρτι ενέσεων μπότοξ κλπ ουσιών, και κάτι άλλα ακατονόμαστα...



Αν ψάχνεις το microabrasion, λέγεται μικροδερμοαπόξεση, πάντως.
Edit (μα πού θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση;!; ):


drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τι λες; Τα γκαρσόνια έτσι κι αλλιώς άντρες δεν είναι;


Garçon σημαίνει _αγόρι_ γαλλιστί, αλλά έτσι είναι, εσείς οι γερμανομαθείς καμία σημασία δεν δίνετε στους εξ αριστερών γείτονές σας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αν ψάχνεις το microabrasion, λέγεται μικροδερμοαπόξεση, πάντως.


Και οι 600+ παραστρατημένοι με την μικροαπολέπιση στον Γκούγκλη;
Έ ρε πιένες τα γλωσσάρια κομμωτικής και προσωπικής περιποίησης!
(Μόλις έμαθα και τις όψεις πορσελάνης).

Ξανα εδιτ: Ούτε «χημική απολέπιση» υπάρχει; (Vi peel)


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν ξέρατε τι έχω στα χέρια μου... χεχε (μοχθηρή φατσούλα δεν έχουμε);



Τι έχεις; Πε μου, πε μου! 



> ΟΚ, αποχωρώ! Εδώ που τα λέμε όμως, αν είναι για τρίχες, κανά καταϊφάκι μήπως περισσεύει;



Ααα, δεν ξέρω. Την τελευταία φορά που χάρισα ένα κουτί γλυκά σ' έναν άλλο Ν., γέμισε με σιρόπια τη μισή Αθήνα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και οι 600+ παραστρατημένοι με την μικροαπολέπιση


Τους κερδίζουν οι 2.500 της μικροδερμοαπόξεσης. Αν βάλεις και άλλους τόσους της σκέτης δερμοαπόξεσης, οι παραστρατημένοι ηττούνται κατά κράτος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξανα εδιτ: Ούτε «χημική απολέπιση» υπάρχει; (Vi peel)


Αυτό είναι χημικό πίλινγκ. Άλλες απορίες; Hit me!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό είναι χημικό πίλινγκ. Άλλες απορίες; Hit me!



Μπα, λέω να σου στείλω το βιβλίο να το κάνεις εσύ επιμέλεια...


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Βρε Παλάβρα, πίλινγκ και απολέπιση το ίδιο δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> Βρε Παλάβρα, πίλινγκ και απολέπιση το ίδιο δεν είναι;



Επιτέλους, το πρώτο ρήγμα στο αρραγές μέτωπο! (Αλλά πείτε μου κι εμένα)!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> Βρε Παλάβρα, πίλινγκ και απολέπιση το ίδιο δεν είναι;


Όχι ακριβώς, το χημικό πίλινγκ είναι πιο δυνατό και γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν έντονα σημάδια ή ρυτίδες στο πρόσωπο. Στην ουσία, ξεφλουδίζει πολύ το πρόσωπό σου και μένει το αποκάτω στρώμα που είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από το αποπάνω. Το κανονικό πίλινγκ/απολέπιση (το ίδιο είναι) είναι πιο ελαφριάς μορφής και γίνεται για να βελτιώσει τη θαμπάδα του δέρματος.
Υπάρχει και χημική απολέπιση, πάντως, απλώς οι αισθητικοί και οι δερματολόγοι περισσότερο χημικό πίλινγκ λένε. 
Μετά από αυτό το νήμα, θα πάω να διαβάσω το Εκκρεμές του Φουκώ και θα το τσιτάρω συνέχεια μπας και αποκαταστήσω την εικόνα μου  Ευκαιρία, τόσα χρόνια το παλεύω, δέκα σελίδες έχω διαβάσει μόνο...


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Δηλαδή στα Ελληνικά έχουμε και πίλινγκ και απολέπιση; Και το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο της απολέπισης ποιο είναι;




> Στην ουσία, ξεφλουδίζει πολύ το πρόσωπό σου και μένει το αποκάτω στρώμα που είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από το αποπάνω.



Μπλιαχ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το παρόν νήμα παίζει στα ίσια με το νήμα της Τυρινής για Μ-όσκαρ στα σουρεαλιστικά εφέ...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> Δηλαδή στα Ελληνικά έχουμε και πίλινγκ και απολέπιση; Και το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο της απολέπισης ποιο είναι;


Ναι, και τα δύο. Το «απολέπιση» στην περίπτωση του χημικού πίλινγκ είναι κάτι σαν το «μήνυμα ηλεκτρονικής αλληλογραφίας» σε σχέση με το email.


----------



## crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Με είχες καλύψει από πριν, με το έντιτ σου στο #27. Αυτό θα πει να προλαβαίνουν τις ερωτήσεις σου!


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2009)

Τς, τς, τς, τι έχασα με το να μην κοιτάζω εδώ τόσες μέρες. 

Για το ξωτικό η ερμηνεία είναι απλή: το αλα γκαρσόν έχει πάει εκεί που πήγε και η στενή φούστα, η οποία τώρα λέγεται πένσιλ κι όχι μπανάλ στενή, το τσόκαρο που έγινε μιούλ και πολλά άλλα που πλέον προέρχονται από αγγλικά έντυπα κι όχι από γαλλόφωνα ή ελληνικές πηγές (ε, όχι και ελληνικές πηγές!). 

(εγώ είμαι από εξωτικό χωριό, τέτοιες λεκτικές μόδες δεν με επηρεάζουν και τόσο)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2009)

Θα διαφωνήσω για τη φούστα, στενή δε θα πει τίποτα, μπορεί να είναι και κοντή και μακριά και ξερωγώ. Η φούστα πένσιλ είναι μέχρι το γόνατο και στενεύει προς τα κάτω. Το δε τσόκαρο στα ελληνικά είναι μόνο το ανατομικό που φορούν οι νοσοκόμες κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2009)

Για να προσθέσω τη δυνατότητα και για λίγο μαλλιοτράβηγμα , δώστε μου παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας και για την εξής φράση (εννοείται για τα κρίσιμα βέβαια, τα εντονοπλάγια):

It's worth paying the money once a year to get your hair *thermal reconditioned*, also known as *Japanese straightening*.

Καταλαβαίνω (αλλά μόνο μέχρι εκεί, Στάθη :)) ότι είναι κάτι σαν ίσιωμα, σαν περμανάντ στο ανάποδο, αλλά ποια είναι η σχετική ορολογία;

Το βλέπω να εξελίσσεται στο Νήμα του Χρυσού Ψαλιδιού... :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2009)

Ισιωτική. Αυτό με το ιαπωνικό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει.
Περνάω κρίση ταυτότητας. Απαντάω τις ερωτήσεις μόδας και τις ερωτήσεις για πολεμικές τέχνες. Δεν είμαι καλά, σας λέω!


----------



## crystal (Nov 26, 2009)

> Ισιωτική. Αυτό με το ιαπωνικό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει.



+1 (σε όλα). Το Japanese straightening θα πρότεινα να το φας.


----------



## stathis (Nov 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... είναι κάτι σαν ίσιωμα, σαν περμανάντ στο ανάποδο..., αλλά ποια είναι η σχετική ορολογία;


Οι γυναίκες πρέπει να διασκεδάζουν αφάνταστα με τις απέλπιδες προσπάθειες των αντρών να κατανοήσουν και να περιγράψουν καθημερινά και θεμελιώδη στοιχεία του σύμπαντός τους. 

(Μη μασάς, δόχτορα. Θύμισέ μου να σου στείλω το λινκ από συζήτηση περί μπαρέτας, όπου μάλιστα είχα και άποψη, την οποία υπερασπιζόμουν με πάθος. Θα πρότεινα πάντως να μη στείλεις βιογραφικό στα Toni & Guy.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2009)

Από το παλιό στέκι, νιαχ, νιαχ, νιαχ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Οι γυναίκες πρέπει να διασκεδάζουν αφάνταστα με τις απέλπιδες προσπάθειες των αντρών να κατανοήσουν και να περιγράψουν καθημερινά και θεμελιώδη στοιχεία του σύμπαντός τους.



Μα είναι τόσο σίγουρο ότι είναι πολυεπίπεδα όντα (γι' αυτό και δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν επίπεδους χάρτες ) που αν υπάρχει ευφυής σχεδιασμός, θα έχει γίνει από ευφυή σχεδιάστρια. (Τώρα το έσωσα ή το χάλασα χειρότερα);


----------



## stathis (Nov 26, 2009)

Δρ. φαρμακολογίας είσαι τελικά! (τουτέστιν σκέτο φαρμάκι)


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Θα διαφωνήσω για τη φούστα, στενή δε θα πει τίποτα, μπορεί να είναι και κοντή και μακριά και ξερωγώ. Η φούστα πένσιλ είναι μέχρι το γόνατο και στενεύει προς τα κάτω. Το δε τσόκαρο στα ελληνικά είναι μόνο το ανατομικό που φορούν οι νοσοκόμες κτλ.



Διαφώνησε όσο θέλεις, η γιαγιά μου είναι μοδίστρα 

Η φούστα που περιγράφεις είναι εφαρμοστή, κοινώς στενή, που δεν είναι το ίδιο με το στενή= μικρή. Στο κάτω κάτω οι φούστες αυτές δεν είναι καινούργια εφεύρεση, τις είχε στάνταρ κι ο Ντιόρ, όπως εδώ σε φωτο του '47






Η Σολ παλιότερα πούλαγε ανατομικά σανδάλια και σαμπώ. 
Σαμπώ ήταν αυτές οι κακογουστιές που φοράνε οι νοσοκόμες. 
Ο λαός όλα τα έλεγε τσόκαρα. 
Άλλα όταν το τσόκαρο γίνεται μόδα δεν πάει να συνεχίσεις να το λες τσόκαρο 

Γενικά η μόδα είναι έπεα πτερόεντα, οπότε οι λέξεις της μόδας είναι κι αυτές εφήμερες, αλλάζουν με κάθε σαιζόν για να κρατάνε το ενδιαφέρον. όπως δείχνει και το κλιπάκι αυτό (στο οποίο φοράνε πολλές ίσιες φούστες- πενσιλάτες). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmaffpKAYcw&feature=related


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2009)

Αυτό το γιαπωνέζικο μου θυμίζει ένα καινούργιο φρούτο που είναι ισιωτική στην ουσία αλλά το λένε Brazilian keratin treatment. Ήμουνα σε κομμωτήριο την ώρα που το έκανε αυτό μια πιο πέρα και πήγαμε να πεθάνουμε όλοι από ασφυξία. Η κομμώτρια φόραγε μάσκα πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Το νόημα του νήματος είναι ότι οι άντρες δεν καταλαβαίνουν από μόδα.


Για να μπορέσουν οι άντρες να καταλάβουν κάτι που δεν είναι αμιγώς τεχνικής φύσεως, θα πρέπει αυτό να υπακούει στους κανόνες τής λογικής. Άρα η μόδα αποκλείεται εξ ορισμού.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για να μπορέσουν οι άντρες να καταλάβουν κάτι που δεν είναι αμιγώς τεχνικής φύσεως, θα πρέπει αυτό να υπακούει στους κανόνες τής λογικής.


1. Define «λογική»
2. Illustrate with example.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

@Palavra: Θα σου απαντήσω σε δεύτερο χρόνο. :)

Για το _pixie haircut_, τώρα:

Κατ' αρχάς μελετούμε τις πέντε σελίδες ετούτου 'δώ του νήματος: http://www.thegreekz.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377305.
Στη συνέχεια καταλήγουμε ότι, αν θέλουμε να επεξηγήσουμε με την απόδοσή μας το _pixie haircut_ (κι όχι να παραπέμψουμε σε ξωτικά κι όποιος καταλάβει κατάλαβε), το λέμε «επιμελώς ατημέλητο αγορίστικο κούρεμα». Η αναφορά σε «α λα γαρσόν» μού φαίνεται κάπως πασέ, αλλά πιθανότατα ταιριάζει καλύτερα αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τελικώς στη σύναψή μας τον όρο «κουπ».


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

stathis said:


> Οι γυναίκες πρέπει να διασκεδάζουν αφάνταστα με τις απέλπιδες προσπάθειες των αντρών να κατανοήσουν και να περιγράψουν καθημερινά και θεμελιώδη στοιχεία του σύμπαντός τους.
> [...]


 
Ασύγχρονη παρατήρηση μετα(πρώτου)καφέ: ενώ οι γυναίκες απολεπίζονται χημικά, οι άντρες απελπίζονται, φυσικά...


----------



## crystal (Nov 28, 2009)

Ζάζουλα, διαφωνώ, για τον εξής λόγο: το ''ξωτικού'' άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται πρόσφατα στην Ελλάδα από περιοδικά, κομμώτριες και κατ' επέκταση τις πελάτισσες. Δηλαδή, όχι απλώς το λένε, αλλά είναι και η ''τρέντι'' έκφραση για να περιγράψεις αυτό το κούρεμα. Το ότι μ' αρέσει κιόλας, γιατί η λέξη μου φέρνει στο νου μια χαριτωμένη εικόνα, δεν το καταθέτω ως επιχείρημα γιατί είναι υποκειμενικό.
Δεδομένου ότι το βιβλίο απευθύνεται σε γυναίκες, θα καταλάβουν. Κι όσες δεν καταλάβουν, θα το διαβάσουν ή θα το ακούσουν κάπου λίγο καιρό μετά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

Κρύσταλ, ως γνωστόν το κοινό μιας μετάφρασης αποτελεί και το ύψιστο κριτήριο για την επιλογή βέλτιστων αποδόσεων και χρησιμοποιούμενων μεταφραστικών τεχνικών. Επομένως, εάν το κοινό στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο είναι τρέντι γυναίκες, τότε εντάξει το «κούρεμα ξωτικού». Αν πρόσεξες την πρότασή μου την εισήγαγα με υποθετική πρόταση (διαλυτική αίρεση ): «Αν θέλουμε να επεξηγήσουμε με την απόδοσή μας, τότε κλπ». :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Κι εμένα η μαμά μου έχει μαγαζί με ρούχα, κάνουμε διαγωνισμό ποιος την έχει πιο μεγάλη την εμπειρία;




Η απάντησή μου βρισκόταν ήδη στο αρχικό μήνυμα:
_Γενικά η μόδα είναι έπεα πτερόεντα, οπότε οι λέξεις της μόδας είναι κι αυτές εφήμερες, αλλάζουν με κάθε σαιζόν για να κρατάνε το ενδιαφέρον._ 

Η μαμά σου επομένως ξέρει τις μοδάτες λέξεις κι ίσως να μη ζούσε καν όταν ο Ντιόρ γέμιζε τις πασαρέλες με θεόστενες φούστες και τα fashion victims της εποχής χρειάζονταν βοήθεια για να ανέβουν στο λεωφορείο. 







Πίσω στα κουρέματα, εγώ ξέρω ότι pixie haircut είναι οποιοδήποτε αγορίστικο κούρεμα, όχι μόνο αυτά που έχουν μυτούλες να πετάνε. 
Από τις φωτογραφίες του γκουγκλ:





και:




οπότε έχει δίκιο ο Ζαζ, αλλά πού να βρει το δίκιο του με τόσες κομμώτριες με πιστολάκια ;)
ΥΓ είναι μάταιος κόπος να αναφέρω ότι δεν είχα συνδέσει ποτέ αυτό το κούρεμα με τα ξωτικά αλλά με τη μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης pixie που σημαίνει αυτόν που συμπεριφέρεται πονηρά και παιχνιδιάρικα, σα μικρό παιδί;

ΥΓ2 πολύ ζόρικο κούρεμα, πάει σε λίγα πρόσωπα, αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι καποτε το ζήτησα απο κομμωτή κι αυτός αφού είδε ότι δεν μπορούσε να με μεταπείσει, με κούρεψε έτσι:




Ανεμοδαρμένο κούρεμα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Για να είμαστε πλήρεις, και η σχετική εγγραφή στη βικιπαίδεια (pixie cut):

*A pixie cut refers to a short woman's hairstyle generally short on the back and sides of the head and slightly longer on the top.* Women began exploring shorter hairstyles in the 1920s and was widely popular by rebelling women known as flappers. It has since been a rollercoaster trend and has been reappearing and disappearing frequently throughout the years. In the past year the pixie cut has been brought back into the spotlight, being worn by world famous stars and models such as Alyssa Milano, Keira Knightley, Rihanna, Katie Holmes, Agyness Deyn, Pixie Geldof, Elisha Cuthbert, Victoria Beckham, Ashley Greene, Lauren Holly and others.

Pixie cuts work best on women with thin straight hair. Fine features, such as high cheek bones and large eyes, are accentuated with this hairstyle. Depending on the style, pixies range from as short as a half inch in some places to two or three inches long in others. Pixies are very easy to care for and can be worn casually, or dressed up for special occasions.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 20, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Mais pourqoi? Τα κοντά κουρέματα αλά γκαρσόν θεωρούνται πολύ ανδροπρεπή ή ξεπερασμένα.
> Μα τι μεταφράζεις; Από δόκτωρ, κομμωτής;




Mais pourquoi??????


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2010)

Εντάξει, εντάξει, το πιάσαμε το υπονοούμενο.  Ωραία πάντως, μας βοηθάτε να κάνουμε και καμιά δουλειά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Έχουμε κι εμείς "κούρεμα υπηρέτη", αυτό που λέγαμε παλιά "παζ" ή pageboy στα αγγλικά. Τώρα πια έχει σχεδόν ξεχαστεί το "παζ" από τις Ελληνίδες.



Ναι, με κατατρέχει, τώρα και στα γερμανικά: Pagenschnitt.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2013)

Η ενημέρωση από τη Λεξιλογία δεν σταματάει ποτέ: 

Το pixie cut επιστρέφει


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2013)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όποια ελληνίδα ήθελε να το παίξει απελευθερωμένη και εναλλακτική τα τελευταία χρόνια έτσι κουρευόταν ούτως ή άλλως.


----------

